# thinks to do with a dead kodak II



## mysteryscribe (Oct 29, 2006)

this is what is left of a body after i striped the lens off... now a kodak flower vase


----------



## geoffe (Nov 5, 2006)

That is so incredible.  Personally I would have turned it into a pinhole camera but it makes a nice vase too.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 6, 2006)

The bellows on old folders is usually pretty far gone... If they aren't leaking when I get them, and i try to use them they are so dried out they leak within a  month.  I use the more modern polaroid frames because their bellows was vinyl coated and will most like live longer than film.


----------

